# Sinumerik 840D + PCU50 - Grundlagen



## Beren (26 Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## HaDi (26 Mai 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, welches "Sinumerik-Paket" du da installiert hast, aber ich sehe da erst mal 2 grundlegende Möglichkeiten:
1. Du erstellst die Programme auf dem PC mit einem gewöhnlichen Texteditor und überträgst sie dann zur PCU
oder
2. du installierst die HMI Base/Advanced-Software auf dem PC, damit machst du den PC quasi zu einer PCU mit Siemens-Standardoberfläche, da kannst du dann wie mit der PCU programmieren, die Kommunikation läuft auch über MPI, für die NCU ist das einfach nur eine zusätzliche Bedientafel.

Zu den Synchronisationsproblemen:
Die sollte es eigentlich gar nicht geben, wenn doch dann gibt es möglicherweise ein Problem in der MPI-Verbindung (Schirm, Abschlusswiderstand, ...).
Zum kurzfristigen Beheben sollte ein Neustart der PCU genügen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Beren (26 Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## HaDi (26 Mai 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Hi HaDi
> Auf der PCU50 (dem Bedienterminal der Produktion) ist das Siemens typische HMI installiert. Auf diesem befinden sich die PLC-, NC-, und MMC-Daten.
> Neue Frage: Was genau beinhalten die Daten?
> MMC=Visu?
> ...


Ich nehme an, du meinst die Archive (Serieninbetriebnahme) auf der PCU.
Da ist es so:
MMC : Anwenderdaten, die auf der Festplatte gespeichert sind (NC-Programme, Alarmtexte, Definitionen,...)
NC : alle im NC-Bereich der NCU gespeicherten aktiven Daten (geladene NC-Programme, Maschinendaten, Settingdaten, R-Parameter, Werkzeugdaten, Nullpunktverschiebungen,...)
PLC : ein Abzug des SPS-Programms (die PLC/SPS ist als Modul auf der Hauptplatine der NCU aufgesteckt)



Beren schrieb:


> Kann ich also das HMI auch auf meinem Engineering Rechner installieren? Dieser ist per MPI mit NC gekoppelt...


Hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, wobei ich aktuell nicht weiß, ob es die selbe Version ist oder ob es eine separate HMI-Version für PCU und PC gibt.

Um sich weitergehend mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen würde ich dir den Erwerb der DOCONCD nahelegen, ansonsten www.doconweb.de .

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Beren (27 Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## HaDi (27 Mai 2009)

Das S7-Projekt zu pflegen und auf aktuellem Stand zu halten ist natürlich Pflicht.
Mit der NC- und PLC-Serieninbetriebnahme sicherst du alles, was auf der NCU (batteriegepuffert) gespeichert ist. Die brauchst du spätestens, wenn die NCU mal stirbt, dann benötigst du halt kein PG zum Laden. Beim Sichern der PLC sollte diese möglichst in Stop stehen (S4 auf Stellung 2).
Eine MMC-Serien-IBN machen wir hier nicht, weil wir stattdessen ein komplettes Image der Festplatte machen. Eine MMC-Serien-IBN ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, die Anwenderdaten auf eine andere Maschine zu übernehmen oder bei Austausch der Festplatte gegen eine vorinstallierte die Anwenderdaten wieder zurückzuspielen.
Wir setzen im Ersatzteilfall aber eine nackte Festplatte bzw. SSD ein und laden das Image.

Grüße von HaDi


----------

